# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  المدرسة العسكرية اللي في العين

## @أمـــونة@

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 



اشحالكن بنات ؟.... أبي أسألكن عن المدرسة العسكرية بالعين ، كيف نظام تعليمهم هل هو مختلف عن مناهج المدارس العادية ولا نفس المناهج + التدريب العسكري لأني ناوية أحطي أخوي الصغير فيها.
وكيف السكن عندهم و كيف أقدر اتواصل معاهم يعني لو تعرفون رقمهم بكون شاكرة وايد أذا كتبتوه لي واللي تعرف اي شيء .. يعني أي شيء يفيدني عن هالمدرسة تخبرني اياه و دعواتكم لأخواني وأختي ولي بالنجاح والتوفيق .. دعاء المسلم بظهر الغيب لأخيه المسلم مستجابة لا تنسونا من دعائكم.

و نسيت أسالكم كم مدرسة عسكرية بالدولة وشو أحسن وحدة أنا سمعت اللي بالعين أحسن.. انتوا شو رأيكم 

أنتتظركم خواتي الغالية 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## صوت المحب

هلا اختي 
المدرسه وايد زينه وتعلمهم النظام اخويه يدرس فيها
الدراسه المواد الادبيه منهج الدوله والمواد العلميه لا منهج بريطاني وهي مدرسه وحده عسكريه بس

----------


## ام سلطان 5

انشا الله البنات يفيدونج

----------


## أمـ أحـمـد

*اذا تقصدين مدرسة زايد العسكرية (ديبوت) موقعها عدال بوادي مول
نظامهم التعليمي غير عن المدارس الباقية، السكن نفس الجامعات ينزلون ف الويك اند 
ومرات يعطونهم كورسات صيفي والا يودونهم تدريب برع البلاد 
مدرسة حلوة ويشدون عليهم فيها ويعلمونهم النظام واللياقة توصل توب ماشالله ^^
غير انهم ينزلون لهم رواتب بعد على حسب شطارة الولد ومكافآت تفوق

أتمنى اني فدتج*

----------


## ahlamthani

دشي ع ها الرابط
http://www.mhschool.ae/

----------


## ahlamthani

للاستفسار الاتصال على الرقم : 7836661 / 03 

www.mhschool.ae

email:- [email protected]


دشي ع ها الرابط
http://www.mhschool.ae/

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع
للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع
للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## @أمـــونة@

شاكرة لكم خواتي الغالية 

امس دخلت موقعهم و تصفحته 
بس أحس أبي بعد معلومات عشان اطمئن ... قلبي يعورني بس افكر أني ما راح اشوف أخوي الصغير غير مرتين بالاسبوع والله شيء يحز بالخااطر .. ترى هو اخر العنقود وطلباته أوامر بس أبيه ريااال من جيه بدخله المدرسة

----------


## Avxa

يستوي بنات بعد ؟

----------

